# Sportcraft boats



## POPPAJ (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't seem to find many reviews/info on Sportcraft boats. Looking at a 24' I/O. Also looking at Seaswirl and Trophy where there seems to be a lot of info.

Your input or experience would be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

tag to follow


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Sport craft boats are one of the worst boats you can buy as far as build quality go. I have looked at a lot of Them and everyone had some kind of glass issue. You are far better off with a trophy or seaswirl


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

SalmonBum said:


> Sport craft boats are one of the worst boats you can buy as far as build quality go. I have looked at a lot of Them and everyone had some kind of glass issue. You are far better off with a trophy or seaswirl


Besides Trophy and Seaswirl, what other boats of similar platform would you give a good review ?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

It all depends on what you want to use the boat for and how much u want to spend. Then there are other issued like are you gonna slip it or pull all the time, storage, etc....


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

SalmonBum said:


> It all depends on what you want to use the boat for and how much u want to spend. Then there are other issued like are you gonna slip it or pull all the time, storage, etc....


A 27 to 29 ft glass fishing boat for under $40k.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

SalmonBum said:


> Sport craft boats are one of the worst boats you can buy as far as build quality go. I have looked at a lot of Them and everyone had some kind of glass issue. You are far better off with a trophy or seaswirl


I know 2 guys with Sportcraft that will disagree and love their boats.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I know some of the sportscraft boats did not age well bu I ran a couple of them in the late 70's and early 80's and they were an ideal 6 pack charter boat.


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

If you do find one, Just be sure to get a good survey and get the transom and stringers cked.


----------



## POPPAJ (Mar 24, 2015)

SalmonBum said:


> It all depends on what you want to use the boat for and how much u want to spend. Then there are other issued like are you gonna slip it or pull all the time, storage, etc....


95% Fishing.
Most likely in a well or rack storage, trailering unlikely. 21 to 26 walkaround, inboard six or small V8, 8+ year old outboards concern me. Survey for sure!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I know 2 guys with Sportcraft that will disagree and love their boats.


I'm sure they do.....until they get a survey. from experience, many sport craft owners buy the boats for looks and not construction. But once survey time comes during a sale thear smile turns into a frown rather quickly. 5 minutes with me and a moisture meter I guarantee I will change their mind.

I have told many ppl to think twice on buying one, with some not taking my advice. Everyone of them regretted it when the bill was $7000 to fix stringers.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a reason Sportcraft were the most popular charter boat on Erie for many years. Most any glass boat that spends it's warm weather life sitting in the water will have moist stringers. The only boats that do not are ones with glass stringers ( quite a few boat manufactures have switched to glass stringers in the past few years). Fiberglass is porous and absorbs water. Just like Thompsons are known for bad stringers and rough rides, there is still a ton of them around and people love em.
Sportcraft boats drift better/sideways in a good wind which lead the way to why so many charters run them. For strictly trolling there are better hull designs. But still today the 27 -30ft Sportcraft drift better IMHO. Sportcraft troll just fine, it's the others that do not drift as well sideways. There is a reason there are so many still around today. The company either did close or almost closed quite a few years ago when the economy spiraled down, but they are back producing boats. If your looking for one all done, call Dan. He found he just doesn't have the time to do the charters the way he thought he was going to be able to due to his demanding job.
http://www.walleye.com/Default.aspx?TabID=65&ItemID=353&uc=info&mode=dir


----------



## POPPAJ (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the opinions/info.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

ebijack said:


> There is a reason Sportcraft were the most popular charter boat on Erie for many years. Most any glass boat that spends it's warm weather life sitting in the water will have moist stringers. The only boats that do not are ones with glass stringers ( quite a few boat manufactures have switched to glass stringers in the past few years). Fiberglass is porous and absorbs water. Just like Thompsons are known for bad stringers and rough rides, there is still a ton of them around and people love em.
> Sportcraft boats drift better/sideways in a good wind which lead the way to why so many charters run them. For strictly trolling there are better hull designs. But still today the 27 -30ft Sportcraft drift better IMHO. Sportcraft troll just fine, it's the others that do not drift as well sideways. There is a reason there are so many still around today. The company either did close or almost closed quite a few years ago when the economy spiraled down, but they are back producing boats. If your looking for one all done, call Dan. He found he just doesn't have the time to do the charters the way he thought he was going to be able to due to his demanding job.
> http://www.walleye.com/Default.aspx?TabID=65&ItemID=353&uc=info&mode=dir


I'm sorry, but I disagree. I have looked at many, all of which have been wet. The ride of them is on the lower spectrum of comfort, but thats subjective to the person. If your used to riding in lower quality boats, then they will seem possibly better than others. But if you ride in top tire boats, then you will know what I mean. As for most boats having full glass stringers, that couldn't be more false. Only a few MFG's have glass stringers, and that doesnt mean they are good. FG flexes, and as far as stringers go, you dont want that. And even then, its they layup schedule of the hull, bulkheads, stringers, etc that make the boat last. Tiaras have wood stringers, but they are lay'ed up correctly. Yes FG is pourous, but much more so if poor quality materials and cheap mfg processes are used.

The reason Charters run them is they are a cheap boat, period. I have seen the story a million times. Guy has a 18' tin boat and learns to salmon fish. Then he upgrades to a 22' Islander and gets good and whats to become a charter. He knows nothing about glass boats construction, but dang, look at all the room on this 27' sportcraft! And its only how much? I will take it. 7-10 yrs later he wants to get a "quality" boat, but has a hard time selling the SC due to failing survey. Has to wait until he finds the right buyer that just came out of a 22' islander that doesnt get a survey. That guy buys the boat and when he goes to insure it, they want a survey. Survey shows wet stringers...... Now new owner is in the hole $7k. But hey, what do I know right?

There is a reason Sportcraft went out of business so many times. All I can say is I hope Yar Craft made them better than before


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

SalmonBum said:


> As for most boats having full glass stringers, that couldn't be more false. Only a few MFG's have glass stringers, and that doesnt mean they are good.


 I never stated most, nore did I stated they were good/better only they do not absorbe water. yes Sportcraft are cheaper and Baha are at the other end. Wellcraft are also known for "soft" stringers along with many more brands due to glass absorbing water. 
Everyone has brands they like and ones they don't. But I would not put Sportcraft in the junk brand. But again that is me. 
To the original poster, Talk with folks who own boat brands your interested in and get their views, likes dislikes. Then decide.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

We are all entitled to our own opinion. But for me, and from what I have seen crawling around bilges the last 20 yrs, the 3 worst boats build (in my opinion) are Baha, Wellcraft and Sportcraft. The OP can take it for what its worth, but my track record on helping others on this site when it comes to buying boats speaks for itself.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

SalmonBum said:


> We are all entitled to our own opinion. But for me, and from what I have seen crawling around bilges the last 20 yrs, the 3 worst boats build (in my opinion) are Baha, Wellcraft and Sportcraft. The OP can take it for what its worth, but my track record on helping others on this site when it comes to buying boats speaks for itself.


 Many boats have their own set of problems and common maintenance issues. I wonder why it is that so many tiaras, while being a well built boat, end up on the north pier at Ludington?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

plugger said:


> Many boats have their own set of problems and common maintenance issues. I wonder why it is that so many tiaras, while being a well built boat, end up on the north pier at Ludington?


NO matter how well a boat is build has nothing to do with why a boat ends up on the wall, thats all on the captain (or who he let drive ) I only know of one Tiara that went on the wall in Ludville, and the owner was the biggest B-hole around.

As for boats and glass issues, the day a boat leaves the factory its Hulls future is already set in stone, no matter how well its maintained. Its all on the products used, as well as the proper layup. Sportcraft have wood stringers that are only layered with CSM and maybe a final mat. Tiara's are encapsulated much better. I knwo my seasport had 7 layers of glass over the stringers.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I think the excessively stiff stringers cause 31 Tiaras to be what we called push tight in late model dirt track cars. If you tighten the suspension too much the car, or boat, cant slide around the corner, light house, and jumps the wall. This phenomena only seems to effect 31's, 27's are not effected.:lol:


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

plugger said:


> I think the excessively stiff stringers cause 31 Tiaras to be what we called push tight in late model dirt track cars. If you tighten the suspension too much the car, or boat, cant slide around the corner, light house, and jumps the wall. This phenomena only seems to effect 31's, 27's are not effected.:lol:


But what about the 34' Pursuits?



Truthfully, this is the only Tiara I have ever heard of that hit the wall in Ludington.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

There was a 31 a couple years before, in almost the same spot. I guess the 34's have the excessively tight stringers too.


----------

